
The Zen of Steve Jobs « EVALINUX - tzury
http://evalinux.wordpress.com/2008/01/13/
======
tzury
I do not think I ever posted here from my blogs. Yet, since Jobs has past
away, like many of us, I could not stop thinking how much inspiration,
motivation and encouragement I have received from him.

This is a photo I cam across at January 2008, which was shocking, as my own
loft looks quite similar to that one, as well as the fact, he was a multi
million dollars guy at that time, yet, kept it humble, basic and simple.

